# doppel D



## majoli88 (18 Nov. 2010)

hey leute...
hab gestern nacht auf arbeit durchgeschalten und bin auf sport1 hängen geblieben...
3blondinen und eine naja sowas anderes halt....
hab schon rausbekommen wer 2 von den 3blondinen sind...
Cheyenne LaCroix....Biggi Bardot
und jetzt zu meiner frage.
weiß jemand wie die andere zarte perle ist???
da steht nur jessie!!!
hat die gute auch nen vollständigen namen???


----------



## Buterfly (18 Nov. 2010)

*Für Requests sind 20 Mindestbeiträge erforderlich*


----------

